# Prague - city of thousand spires (March 2010)



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed very nice photos from Prague


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks *christos-greece*! Very pleasant to heat it


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/141681/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/141682/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/141683/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/141684/


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Amazing photos! Great work D1ego!!!! kay:


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*aljuarez* thanks man!

Castle Karlštejn


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/145613/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/145614/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/145615/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/145616/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/145617/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/145618/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/145619/


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/145620/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/145621/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/145622/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/145623/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/145624/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/145625/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/145626/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/145627/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/145628/


----------



## rain21 (Mar 22, 2011)

looks antique


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/145629/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/145630/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/145631/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/145632/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/145633/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/145634/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/145635/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/145636/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/145637/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/145638/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/145639/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/145640/


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

very nice pics. Didn't know that it is so beautiful though I've been there for a few hours.All this old buildings,so mysterious,this place could be a good location for a movie with knights or vampires.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*the man from k-town* thank you!
Some people told me that we can see this castle in some movies


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/145641/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/145642/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/145643/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/145644/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/145645/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/145646/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/145647/


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Long ago I was so enchanted by the beauty of Prague and sic and tired of the cheap beer and heavy nightlife, I simply just 'forgot' to visit this great castle.... 
So thanks for sharing those nice pictures again!


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Benonie* cheap beer and heavy nightlife - rulezzzzzzzzzzzzz =)))) 
Thanks man!

AXA Arena


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/145707/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/145708/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/145709/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/145710/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/145711/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/145712/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/145713/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/145714/


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

I adore castles and could probably spend the entire day there, exploring every nook and cranny - going with somebody special will just add to the fun  You have captured it all so beautifully - thanks mate :cheers:


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*SYDNEY* thx for your post man!


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/151428/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/151429/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/151430/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/151431/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/151432/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/151433/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/151434/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/151435/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/151436/


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/151443/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/151444/


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Loretta


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/151450/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/151451/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/151452/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/151453/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/151454/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/151455/


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Karlův most


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/151459/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/151460/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/151461/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/151462/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/151463/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/151464/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/151465/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/151466/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/151467/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/151468/


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/151469/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/151470/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/151471/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/151472/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/151473/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/151474/


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

charming!
I consider this one of the great European cities,.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*skylark* yeah man!
This is really one of the great European city!


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/151475/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/151476/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/151477/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/151478/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/151479/

Prague pano


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164122/


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164123/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164124/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164125/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164126/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164127/


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164128/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164134/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164135/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164136/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164137/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164138/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164139/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164140/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164141/


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164142/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164143/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164144/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164145/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164146/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164147/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164148/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164149/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164150/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164151/


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164152/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164153/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164154/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164155/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164156/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164157/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164158/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164159/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164160/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164161/


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164162/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164163/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164164/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164165/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164166/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164167/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164167/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164168/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164169/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164170/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164171/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164172/


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Excellent work, D1ego! :banana:


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*aljuarez* thank U so mush!


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164173/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164174/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164175/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164176/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164177/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164178/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164179/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164180/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164181/


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

Very sensitive way of photographing, D1ego . 

Next to traditional ones, couple of truly well-done pictures you took during your visit.

Thanks for our capital's promotion .


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*ov_79* thank U for your good words :banana:

Prague deserve the best fotos!


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164182/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/164183/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/174816/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/174817/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/174818/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/174819/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/174820/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/174821/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/174822/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/174823/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/174824/


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/174825/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/174826/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/174827/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/174828/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/174829/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/174830/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/174831/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/174832/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/174833/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome new photos from Prague :cheers: well done


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*christos-greece* big thanks for your attention man!


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/174834/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/174835/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/174836/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/174837/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/174838/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/174839/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/174840/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/174841/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/174842/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/174843/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/174844/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/174845/


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/174846/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/174847/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/174848/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/174849/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/174850/


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/174851/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/174853/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/174854/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/174855/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/174856/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/174857/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/174858/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/174859/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/174860/


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/174861/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/174862/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/174863/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/174864/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/174865/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/174866/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/184493/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/184494/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/184495/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/184496/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/184497/


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/184498/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/184499/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/184500/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/184501/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/184502/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/184503/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/184504/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/184505/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/184506/


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/184507/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/184508/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/184509/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/184510/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/184511/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/184513/


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/184515/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/184516/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/184517/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/184518/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/184519/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/184520/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/184521/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/184522/


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/184523/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/184524/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/184525/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/184526/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/184527/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/184528/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/184529/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/184530/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/184531/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/184532/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/184533/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/184534/


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/184535/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/184536/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/184537/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/184538/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/184539/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/184540/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/184541/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/184542/


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/184543/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/184544/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/203257/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/203268/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/203282/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/203283/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/203284/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/203285/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/203286/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/203287/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/d1ego49/view/203288/


----------

